# Những nguyên tắc bảo đảm an toàn khi sử dụng lò vi sóng



## hong nhung (27/5/18)

Nếu không muốn bị nhiễm vi khuẩn, ngộ độc và nguy cơ cháy nổ rình rập vì lò vi sóng, bạn cần biết một số nguyên tắc cơ bản này.

*Không đặt lò vi sóng cạnh tivi, radio*
Không đặt lò vi sóng gần tivi hoặc radio vì có thể gây nhiễu hình ảnh và âm thanh của các thiết bị đó. Vị trí đặt tốt nhất là hãy để lò cách tivi hoặc radio tối thiểu 4 mét. Ngoài ra, giữ lò vi sóng cách xa nguồn nhiệt hoặc hơi nước, bởi nhiệt và hơi nước có thể làm linh kiện lò bị hư hỏng hoặc công năng suy giảm. Nên đặt lò cách xa bếp gas hoặc các thiết bị khác có sinh nhiệt độ cao.




_Những nguyên tắc bảo đảm an toàn khi sử dụng lò vi sóng (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Không cho cơm hộp vào lò vi sóng*
Cơm hộp là món ăn rất thông dụng, nhất là với giới văn phòng. Cùng với đó là thói quen cho cả hộp cơm vào lò vi sóng để hâm nóng, bao gồm cả hộp xốp, thìa nhựa và thức ăn mà không biết hành động đó là vô cùng độc hại và nguy hiểm.

Các chuyên gia khuyến cáo không dùng các hộp làm bằng chất dẻo đựng thực phẩm bán sẵn, hộp nhựa, các hộp xốp, bao giấy nâu để cho vào lò vi sóng. Vì chất syrofom có trong các loại đồ hộp này, vốn là một loại nhựa, nên rất độc hại khi tiếp xúc với nhiệt độ cao trong lò. Ngoài ra, các loại hộp bằng kim loại cũng được cảnh báo là không được sử dụng trong lò vi sóng vì có thể gây phóng điện từ nguồn và gây nổ.

Bạn chỉ nên đổ thức ăn ra đĩa thủy tinh, gốm, sứ hay các sản phẩm dành riêng cho lò vi sóng để hâm nóng. Những chất liệu này vừa an toàn, vừa giúp thức ăn mau được đun nóng vì sóng vi ba có thể đi qua chúng để làm nóng thực phẩm dễ dàng. Nên sử dụng đĩa hình tròn hay hình oval thay cho đĩa hình chữ nhật hoặc hình vuông vì những đĩa này dễ gây ra cháy đồ ăn đặt ở góc.

*Lưu ý khi nướng với lò vi sóng*
Trong quá trình nướng, bạn tuyệt đối không được cố mở cửa lò vì có thể sẽ bị dầu nóng bắn vào người. Bạn cũng không được chạm tay vào cửa kính của lò vì nhiệt độ của nó lúc này đang rất cao.

Khi thức ăn chín cũng phải dùng găng tay lấy thức ăn ra nếu không sẽ dễ bị bỏng. Sau khi nướng xong, bạn cũng không được lấy đĩa quay của lò đem ngâm nước lạnh để nhanh nguội.

Trong quá trình nướng với nhiệt độ cao, bạn không nên để các vật dụng trên nóc lò vì nhiệt độ cao có thể khiến các vật dụng đó bị cháy hay hỏng.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

